# AKC vs. CKC?



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm pretty new to the whole dog registration thing and especially maltese and I just wanted to know what the difference between registration with the AKC and CKC are? Are there any particular pros and cons to being registered with either or?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Are you going to show your dog or breed it? If not it really isn't worth registering. All it is is a piece of paper. Also I think the CKC is the puppy mills version of the AKC.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here is a thread that might answer your question....

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1953&hl=


----------



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

yes, i had read through that thread but wasn't completely clear on the difference. I wa curious because my puppy will be AKC but the other puppy I had an option to choose was CKC because the mommy was CKC and the dad was dual registered with AKC and CKC. This is also the dad of my pup but the mom is AKC only. I wa curious on the differences. I know that the AKC is much more recognized but I've also heard that the papers don't mean a whole lot since almost any dog can get the AKC registration? I am definitely not going to show or breed, just looking for a little one I can love and baby forever!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

CKC Continental Kennel Club or Canadian Kennel Club?


----------



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

Continential Kennel Club would be the one.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The Continental Kennel Club is a puppy mill registry. Basically it is used by unscrupulous breeders so that the puppies can have papers. If the dog is registered with AKC and the Continental Kennel Club, I would look carefully at the breeder to be sure I was getting a puppy from a reputable breeder. Do they show their dogs? Do they keep them until 12 weeks? What type of kennel situation do they have? Are they members of a local or regional kennel club? How long have they been in Maltese? How many litters do they breed? Why are they breeding? What do they know about the dogs in the pup's pedigree? How familiar are they with the health of the lines? Are they willing to do bile acids on the pup before you pick it up?


----------



## gizzysmommy (Mar 12, 2005)

WOW, that's a lot of information. My breeder basically covers almost everything in the one year health guarantee including liver shunt, parvo, umbilical hernia etc. The dogs are not bred to show that I am aware of, is this bad? The breeder is aware of the lines and told me the CKC "mom" dog of the other litter (not mine) previous one was bought and she was CKC. That's why one of the pups was CKC but mine's AKC. That's good to know that it's a puppy mill registry. My breeder's an at home breeder that produces about 2-3 litters a year. Is that bad?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I can't see where a reputable breeder would have need of a CKC (Continental Kennel Club) dog. Many times people get dogs with limited AKC registration, then get CKC registration for breeding. We have one woman in our state who did this, then advertised that the parents were AKC champions. Of course the breeder who sold her the pup made the first mistake when she didn't require spay/neuter.
I've been told that all it takes to register a dog with this CKC registry is a picture and two people signing that the dog is in fact that breed. I have often joked that I was going to register one of my big rescue dog as a Maltese, just to see if I could do it. 
Personally, I'm a firm supporter of AKC. While it, like everything else, is not perfect, it does offer us a way to keep a record of our dogs. I want to know what is behind mine, which I can do with AKC. With the DNA testing, there is a check and balance for frequently bred dogs. None of this is offered through the CKC registry puppy millers use.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizzysmommy_@Apr 8 2005, 10:12 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

This is generally called a back yard breeder. They may mean well, but they are producing puppies for the wrong reasons and don't really have a grasp on genetics, the breed standard, pedigrees, and structure. I wouldn't support a BYB, but each person has to make their own decision. Breeding for a show quality dog means they are breeding to the written standard so that Maltese as a breed continue to look like Maltese and have the temperament and other characteristics that make the breed unique. 

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Fair/1901/chart.html

http://www.phouka.com/puppy/bdr_irres.html

http://www.anutta.com/paragon/differen.htm

http://www.jlhweb.net/Boxermap/reputablebreeder.html

http://members.tripod.com/antique_fcr/goodbreeder.html


----------

